# Culverts Seaham, April 2013



## Black (May 14, 2013)

*Dawdon burn, Seaham, April 2013*

The Dawdon burn runs from Dalton (west) to Seaham (East),
length of about 2 miles.
theres 6 culverts, 
with a mix of brick and arch or flat concrete sections.

1






2












3












4


















5


















6












discharge blocked by debris because of bad conditions






[email protected]


----------



## UrbanX (May 14, 2013)

That's lush! Looks a lovely summers mooch! Thanks for sharing ace pics!


----------



## HughieD (May 14, 2013)

Wow, thorough report and great photography!


----------



## PaulPowers (May 14, 2013)

Nice

There's a good mix of brick and RCP there


----------

